# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Sound proofing ? Best materials to use ?

## ivan_351

Ok rundown , I need to sound proof a room approximate size is 20ft by 10ft by 10ft , has a double glazed window one end a entrance double door on the side. 
The main objective of this thread is to acquire enough material knowledge about sound proofing . Product that is readily available in Melbourne Victoria but at a reasonable price. 
SO if you have had experience in sound proofing would love to hear what you have to say. Or if you know anything that might assist with the room build. Here is more information that the room will require. Any information would be appreciated. 
The viewing window will be between 10mm and 15mm thick safety glass and possible may explore the first internal glass to have a checked mesh steel trace through it. The door will be of the large cooling room type with sealing rubber all round. Even contemplating fitting a second internal sliding doors if the room arrangement permits me. 
Keep in mind this room has to be full portable , at a drop of a hat I need to be able to disassemble the room from the existing building with minimal damage to the existing building. 
There will be two large fans in the ceiling , one at each ends of  the room. approximately in 1200mm in diameter , one will be feeding in fresh air while the other one will be exhausting the room. Will have them connected via a VFD to control CFM of the fans.   
Not only do i need to restrain the noise level I must take into consideration potential fire occurring in the room. So some form of material that has a firer rating. I will will also install some form of a sprinkler system and have fire extinguishers plus a fire blank also. 
There will be highly flammable liquids being plumbed into the room and also out side of the room. Will also have safety shutoff valves for emergency situations to cut the fuel supply. 
Ok everyone is curious now what am i doing ? or maybe not !!, need to build a engine dyno room !!! 
The rooms will be inside a workshop which has a concrete floor base which is 6in thick , now its just a case of building floor walls and a ceiling with access wholes to the room. 
I have searched the world wide web and here is a great example of what I am trying to accomplish , but not in bricks and mortar.  http://theoldone.com/articles/Dyno_R..._roomfinal.htm 
This link might assist peoples ideas in what I am trying to do. 
Have considered a 20ftby10ft shipping container outfitted , also  20ftby10ft shipping container cooler/freezers. 
6 inch commercial refrigeration panels for  walk-in cooler/freezers rooms. 
build it in a modular form with a double wall , the total thickness of the walls would be nearly 12inchs with some form of insulation and baffles. Keep in mind there is a budge that I have to work with. 
Keep in mind we are talking noise levels of a 1000BHp plus engine revving upto 10,000rpm open exhaust. 
Cheers

----------


## Rod Dyson

I can totally sound proof it for you except it would not be removable or in modules. 
We designed and built a sound studio with 2 studios that had to be o transmission of sound but that was about 40k and no way was it removable. 
You need more than the info we can give you on this blog I feel as you have quite a few other requierments there that may need the atteniton of an engineer that can come up with some compromises that fit your budget and requirments. 
Cheers Rod

----------


## Dave_KB

Whilst not directly related to what you're trying to achieve, this site is a pretty good resource:  http://www.johnlsayers.com/phpBB2/index.php

----------


## jamc0984

Wow, i was way off... i was thinking you were making some kind of "Saw" like torture room... i was actually getting genuinely concerned!

----------


## ivan_351

> Wow, I was way off... I was thinking you were making some kind of "Saw" like torture room... I was actually getting genuinely concerned!

  LOL jamc0984 thought I would be getting some remark to that affect , No not the case so I had to specify its true intentions . The only torturing will be the screaming noise of the poor engines being tested. 
Guys thanks for the input. 
I have some building skills under my belt and fabrication is not a issue. I have a few design ideas and am putting some thought into the build. Here is a picture layout of the proposed build. For 40K I can build a concrete structure bunker style with 10 inch walls internally limed with lead, Yes this would a permanent fixture then. 
I'm not interested in commercial industrial prices as I don't have money to burn and throw away I'm no millionaire and am not interested in supporting someone's riviera holiday home. 
The Internet is a great tool and vast amount of wealthy information on there with helpful people with knowledge.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sound_insulation  http://www.sigristdesign.com.au/rs.htm  http://www.soundcontrol.com.au/acoustic_products  http://www.hendrickmfg.com/app/perforated-tubes.asp  http://www.bicpro.co.uk/Soundabsorptionmaterials.htm  http://www.morselownoisefans.com.au/index.html  http://www.totalnoisecontrol.com.au/index.php?p=home  http://www.atprofessional.com.au/cabinets/sfm01.html  http://www.bicpro.co.uk/Steelsorption.htm  http://www.njb-united.com/usd/panels.htm  http://www.acoustiblok.com/products.html 
Speaking to several guys over the telephone about sound proofing a room and their products all I could sense them rubbing their palms and dollars signs rolling down their eyes, amazing LOL , Their line of questioning just told me "money" is all they were interested in know how much I had to spend. My budget was not relevant to them as I just wanted to know how much their product costs. I can calculated the material list and know what my budget limitation are. When I told them I wasn't interested in their services, I just want to purchase materials and their tone of voices just changes LOL. As some must of gotten the impression they were going to design and build the room for me,NOT THE CASE 
Yes there is a science to everything, I'm not interested when someone tells me they hold 10 bachelor degrees in engineering and so on. It is like a backhand slap saying your a "SSA DRATSAB " in many ways insulting other peoples intelligence.  
Just keen to learn what other sound proofing products are out there. The labour part is all my own and friends and family assisting with the build. Yes you could call it a labour of love. 
Cheers

----------


## SilentButDeadly

First thing is to make a good chassis. I'd be thinking Hyjoists (at least 300mm deep) and 18mm plywood both sides. Overlay the ply on the inside with light steel plate. Make the floor, walls and roof as seperate panels then bolt together....

----------


## Rod Dyson

You need to have a product that gives you density Eg. weight pm2 the more the better.  Then you need to isolate surfaces by providing an air gap where the 2 surfaces do not touch without small rubber isolation mounts between.  Then you need to pack that cavity with insulation as dense as you can get that will fill the cavity.  Then if you really want it sound proof add another cavity and layer of cladding.  Making sure there are no leakage points in the intersecting corners/floor and ceiling. 
The product that you use will be determined by your need for portability! 
That is sound proofing in a nutshell. 
Cheers Rod

----------


## intertd6

With your specs of enormous fans in the ceilings you could waste a lot of expense doing good sound proofing on the structure then have all your noise coming out of the fan ducts, unless you were to have a sophisticated baffle systems. 2 refrig' containers linked together with the center walls removed would be the go, then you could concentrate on the duct noise solution. ( I have constructed modular power generation units from 8 containerised units with two 1000 hp V12 motors, which were clad with 150mm coolroom panels.
regards inter

----------


## kombiman

walls door etc are well discussed. 
How are you going to duct the exhaust?  That is where your noise will be!

----------


## ivan_351

> walls door etc are well discussed. 
> How are you going to duct the exhaust? That is where your noise will be!

  
Yes good point kombiman ............. The inlet and exhaust port's of the room will have the internal noises plus the fan noise combined levels which will have to be addressed. 
If one views the schematic layout picture attached Dyno_test_cell.jpg items 14 = exhaust air silencer and 15 = inlet air silencer respectively. I will need two of these type of silencers fitted to the room ceiling. Or circular  " Pod Design " silencer. 
Also on the inlet air side duct I will need to filter the fresh air from the outside environment which will also aid in as a partial silencer.  
So I'm trying to find out information on the silencer and see how things span out. 
I have acquired a second-hand unit and will dissect it and see what materials have been used in its fabrication. Fingers crossed all goes well. 
Would like some input from anyone having experience in the field of silencer fabrication would be greatly appreciated. 
Cheers   
SOUND ATTENUATORS AND INDUSTRIAL SILENCERS FOR NOISE CONTROL http://www.mfmca.com/sound_attenuators.html 
RECTANGULAR SILENCERS - http://www.mfmca.com/rectangular_silencers.html 
CIRCULAR SILENCERS - http://www.mfmca.com/circular_silencers.html

----------


## ivan_351

Ok reading more and more information on what products people have to offer for acoustic insulation product ranging from 100 degrees up to 1000 degrees plus.  Why such high temperatures? I have to also make two huge mufflers standing 10 foot tall and 1 foot in outside diameter. Will incorporate two backfire valves and measure back pressure with sensors to accommodate engines horsepower over 1000Bhp plus and extreme heat generated by the waste gases. So noise level and exhaling restriction flow is very important.  Dam I feel like I'm back at High School , haven't read this much when I did HSC ,now I'm realy show my true age " HSC" LOL     Attenuation coefficient http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Absorption_coefficient  Sound Absorption Criteria http://www.isover.co.uk/article.asp?id=358&title=Sound+Absorption+Criteria  ABSORPTION COEFFICIENT CHART http://www.bobgolds.com/Sabin.htmhttp://www.saecollege.de/reference_material/pages/Coefficient%20Chart.htm http://www.saecollege.de/reference_material/audio/pages/Coefficient%20Chart.htm  Absorption Coefficients Of Common <WBR>Building Materials  http://www.kingsinsulation.com.au/acoustic_insulation_product_guide.htm http://www.studiotips.com/absorb1.html  SOUND ABSORBANT MATERIALS http://www.dreamghar.com/bm-soundabso.html According to the nature of absorbing sound, the sound absorbent materials can be classified as follows:  *1. Porous Materials:* This type includes lightweight concrete with porous aggregate, foam glass, etc.  *2. Porous cum elastic materials:* This type includes porous materials with an elastic backing.  *3. Baffle Materials:* This type includes thin panels from veneer, rigid wood fibre slabs, solid cardboard etc.  *4. Perforated Material:* This type includes perforated panels and slabs. The holes may be of equal diameter or different diameters and they may be symmetrically arranged or located at random on the surface of panels or slabs.   Building Materials Property Table http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/primers/materials/  Acoustic Insulation http://www.bradfordinsulation.com.au/Products/Commerical/Acoustic-insulation.aspx "Bradford offers a range of glasswool and rockwool acoustic insulation products to meet your project requirements."

----------


## ivan_351

Hi 
I have a large amount of SecondHand 100mm thick refrigeration panels left over from a project  Ideal for sound proofing a room or making a huge freezer for keeping the beer cold LOL !, if anyone is interested contact me on 0413 421 190  
Cheers

----------


## ivan_351

http://www.renovateforum.com/f76/sou...86/index2.html 
Wooooooooooooooooooo PlasterPro that certainly is a room , " Now thats how you sound proof a room!" 
The line of products Bradford Insulation produce maybe of interest to people are http://www.bradfordinsulation.com.au.../Fibretex.aspx " Fibertex Industrial Rockwool - Bradford Insulation , Fibretex 350 - Bradford Fibretex 350 a lightweight medium density rockwool insulation product designed for applications up to 350˚C. 
Fibretex HD - Bradford Fibretex HD is a high density industrial insulation for use in applications where high compressive resistance is required. It is a heavy duty thermal and acoustic insulation suitable for continuous operation up to 450oC. 
Found these web sites forum's with some useful information also maybe of interest to some to fossick through.   http://www.gearslutz.com/board/bass-...c/index11.html  http://www.ausband.com.au/modules.ph...topic&t=138902  DIY ACOUSTIC PANEL

----------

